# Best WATERPROOF concealers for...TATTOOS!



## jellybean88 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey everyone so I'm going on vacation in about two weeks and it's going to be around the beach and swimming pools, basically I'll be around water all day long and will be doing a lot of water sports.  I have two tattoos that I want to cover up; one on my lower back and one on my hip.  Both are about less than one inch so not that big and I've been doing a lot of research on the best waterproof concealers for tattoos and the best ones so far has been Make Up Forever Full Cover concealer and Dermablend.  Anybody that has been in my position for covering up tattoos and made sure that these concealers work for them in the water, could you guys let me know how it went and if there any other waterproof concealers I should look into? I definitely need something that won't budge! Thanks so much in advance! I also want to add that I've tried Mac Studio Finish concealer and it did not cover my tattoos at all.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 29, 2011)

what colour are your tattoos? because its not as easy as slapping on some concealer and calling it a day. Covering tattoos are a complete and total pain in the ass. You need to colour correct first. So if your tattoo is black using red or orange to colour correct first, then putting on your concealer. And your have to set the corrector, and then still set the concealer and i would still recommend a good fixant like benefits she laq.
  	So my recipe would go as follows
  	1. Colour correct.
  	2. Fix with a powder, ie mufe hd setting powder.
  	3. put on a layer or concealer.
  	4. Set with powder. 
  	5. Put on your fixant (she laq)

  	you may need to repeat steps 3 and 4 a couple times. 

  	I've used MUFE full cover a lot, and while it is long wearing and waterproof, i still dont know that it will hold up all day jumping in and out of the pool. Honestly, i would say its not worth the trouble. I have been asked many times by my clients to cover tattoos, and it;s always a very long process.


----------



## LC (Apr 1, 2011)

I totally agree with the above poster...

  	I line the black, blue, or greenish looking outlines of a tattoo with a red lip pencil, then put a concealer over top. You may want to try mac's pro longwear concealer. you'll need a couple layers, but it's pretty water proof.

  	in addition to the fixant the poster above me mentioned, you can also try mehron's barrier spray


----------



## JacquiiieM (Apr 1, 2011)

I use MUFE Full Cover on my tattoos.. I have quite a few, as you can see some in my photo  What I find to work brilliantly is a similar method to the above poster.. Just prime the area for pro-longed wear. Then apply a sheer wash of foundation, any that you already own will do. Powder. Apply an orange concealer (yes orange!), powder again, apply the MUFE Full Cover, then powder one last time & set with a makeup finishing spray or even hairspray has known to work 
  	Repeat this process layering the concealer & powder with as much coverage as you would need.. But honestly I would just have fun. It'll be too gorgeous outdoors to stay in that long covering up your tatts  xx


----------

